# Thankfully, no abandoned birds at the NPA National



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

As promised, I was in charge of the sale room at the NPA National at Des Moines on the last day, 12:00 to 4:00.

The NPA has learned from past experience, and the show birds were not allowed to be released from the show hall until all the birds in the sale section were accounted for and until all the birds in the show hall were boxed up and accounted for.

I made sure no bird was left behind. Two pigeons were left by their owner, but said we could take them to find homes for them. Someone stepped up immediately to say would give them a good home so I gave them to this person.

To my knowledge, no birds were destroyed on premises, and the NPA made sure no birds were abandoned----otherwise, we'd all still be waiting to go home!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

becege, thanks for your report, it's good to hear that no birds were destroyed or left behind. I've never been to an event like this, so I'm not knowledgable on the topic to address how things could be fine tuned. I do recall hearing of
birds being left behind or sick and 'dumped' at shows and members coming to their aid. So your efforts are to be commended.

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is wonderful news.
Thank you for watching out for our dear pijies.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

becege, that is wonderful news! Thank you so much for your involvement at the National and making sure all the birds were taken care of.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Well what new I told you in your first thread that no birds would be killed or left behind. GEORGE


----------



## Norwich-guy (Mar 6, 2005)

Not a surprise to me that there was not a dumpster full of birds


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for letting us know, becege, and for keeping an eye  out.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Norwich-guy said:


> Not a surprise to me that there was not a dumpster full of birds


Since you dropped this little statement...could you please elaborate?


----------



## Norwich-guy (Mar 6, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Since you dropped this little statement...could you please elaborate?


Sure, the first thread on the npa national stated that birds were being destroyed and thrown in the dumpster.As a long time pigeon breeder that shows birds all over North America, I've never seen that happen.So, I'm not surprised no birds were found in the dumpster.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for clarifying, your statement was a bit confusing.


----------

